# CBS makes the right call hopefully



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

Just my opinion: 

"But I never thought that Ditka was very good with gameday commentary, you think he would be good but in reality he is terrible. Jerry Glanville.......all I need to do is just shake my head lol."

I heard a rumor today that CBS might do us all a favor and dump the 2 weak links on their NFL today show, Mike "the game has passed me by" Ditka and Jerry "I traded away Brett Favre" Glanville. In their place they are gonna put in Boomer Esiason and the Great One, Dan Marino. If this rumor is true, can CBS please hurry this process along and get Marino on the NFL Today team......Id much rather hear the insight of 2 Hall of Fame quarterbacks than a washed up ex-coach and a hick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

A hick??? Ever catch Glanville on the WCVB/ABC Patriots pre-season games with Don Criqui? He's quite good. Much much better on a game then in this studio. He's pretty good on HBO as well. The problem with the CBS pre-game (in the few minutes I do watch on Sunday's) and even FOX and ESPN (which I do watch) pre-game shows is that there are too many people on these shows. Ditka doesn't add much and Jerry doesn't get enough air time on CBS. The topics on these pre-game shows are too many and the discussions range from hair to suits and not enough in-depth football talk. I miss the Irv Cross interviews of my youth and "the Greek" not able to pick games. Jillian (is cute),Jimmy (is funny sometimes), Stuart and Mike from ESPN (way too much ego) and Deion (best person on CBS pre-game) are okay, but if CBS wants to be the best then the whole pre-game show needs to revamped. Don't out funny FOX, don't have better suits than ESPN, try and create your own niche. Jerry will be much better as a color commentator. Maybe team him with Don on the CBS games? These 2 are very very very good together on WCVB and the Patriots pre-season TV network. They have been paired for several years now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

LOL....Hope my 'hick' statement didn't sound to abrupt.  
That is a good point you made about them having to many people on the show....I agree !!


----------

